# Kongs



## Maryanne (Jul 24, 2006)

I heard from a lady about a Kong that she puts peanut butter in and it is supposed to keep dogs busy. Has anyone had any experience with them? Do you think they are a good idea?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kongs are very sturdy. My first golden was obsessed with hers, and each one we bought her lasted about 2-3 years each. But my current two aren't that interested in them. 

I've heard of stuffing them with peanut butter or even with frozen food to keep the dogs busy. I've never treated either but it sounds plausible.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The only toy Lucky has is his Kong...well...its really a sargent hygrant but the same thing.

It so far is indestructible. I fill it with kibble and top it off with peanut butter, and I've been giving his lunch that way. So far it takes him no time to get it all out. Its heavy and we have to watch it when he's dropping it and flipping it around.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Neither of my Goldens ever liked them. It actually is the only thing Phoebe has not cared for. I did purchase a white hallow (Ithink it is called a marow bone) at TSC for 1.99 and I fill it with peanut butter than put it in the freezer for a couple days, nice cool treat she enjoys and keeps her busy for a little while, I then wash it and use it over and over.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Also for a little puppy who is teething, take a washcloth wet it wring out then freeze it, they like chewing on it and it is soothing.


----------



## Maryanne (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you for the tips and info! I will certainly try some of these.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I'm a die-hard kong fan - well, the puppies are. I fill theirs with either cream cheese, cottage cheese, peanut butter, plain yogurt, kong stuffing, cooked veggies, or applesauce then I freeze them and it keeps them busy for a while. Nice cold treat.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

another inexpensive thing they like to play with is a plastic milk jug rinse it out when empty take off the lid and little ring around the top.
Some dogs really love the kongs and some do not but if they do it is a good chew toy you will just have to try it to find out. So much fun!!!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Samwise said:


> I'm a die-hard kong fan - well, the puppies are. I fill theirs with either cream cheese, cottage cheese, peanut butter, plain yogurt, kong stuffing, cooked veggies, or applesauce then I freeze them and it keeps them busy for a while. Nice cold treat.


 Do you give em the Kong on the floor, carpet, or in their crate? My pups only like the Kongs if I stuff them with goodies. I wish they would just chew it as it is, because they are teething and I dont want to give them raw hides and I found out that the bully sticks are upsetting their tummys.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I think some dogs like Kongs and some don't... none of our dogs ever liked their Kongs.

In addition to the selection Samwise offered, I believe many people also use Cheez-whiz... the pressurized can should make it easy to get it into a Kong.

Also an alternate to use in the frozen washcloth for teething, mentioned by Goldenstaples, is to soak the washcloth in broth first then freeze (inside a ziplocked baggie)... just make sure you give it to the pup outside.

If you don't mind the smell, cow hooves are great for teething pups and won't upset tummies... just remember to discard any that become small enough to swallow. My wife says it can stain furniture and carpet (I'm the kind who never notices these things) and she also says it stinks (though I kinda like the aroma... but no, I don't believe I'd actually gnaw on one myself) ...and so expect your puppy's breath to smell pretty much like a cow hoof for an hour or two after any real intense chewing sessions.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

The pups, especially the older one, Ruby, pretty much shadow me so if I want some computer time, I'll let them chew in the kitchen on the linoleum. Otherwise, if they see me stuffing kongs, Ruby immediately goes in her crate. Samwise is learning to do this also.
I also let them have raw soup bones (knuckle bones) to chew on but they are messy so it's a crate only thing.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Kongs are a great idea. Whenever we leave the dogs alone in the yard for longer than normal I hide a bunch of Kongs stuffed with kibble and peanut butter. You can do the same thing with hollow sterilized marrow bones, I think Petco has them.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Both my males loved there kongs, Bianka wasn't never too crazy over them. When Kode had to be crate bound for two straight months all his meals were put in his kong and then topped off with some baby sweet potatoes and frozen for a bit, then given in his crate. They help with stimulation and your golden has to actually work for his dinner as it would in the wild. Keeps them busy for a bit.

I also use a food dispencing ball, Kodes dinners are put in his ball and he works for his food at night by rolling the ball all around the house to get each piece of kibble. If you have a fast eater, they are really nice because they too will slow them down.


----------



## Maryanne (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice! I was gone for a few days to Cedar Point. Oliver stayed with my uncle while I was gone. I was so excited to see him today. I missed that little guy so much!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I was checking these out a couple days ago at the pet store...wow they come really small to really large. The lady at the store said that peanut butter is great for them...they will love it and it will keep them busy.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I've just started doing this for Augie. He flips over peanut butter! I put a milkbone in the Kong, then I put peanut butter mixed with a little kibble on top of it. Sometimes I freeze it, sometimes I don't. We got a handout in obedience class of all the interesting things you can stuff in a Kong.... I can dig it out if anyone is interested.

Augie has zero interest in _playing _with the Kong, though. Our first dog loved it, and was about the only toy she couldn't destroy.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandy loved kongs with peanut butter! This would keep her busy, when I was busy. If she got two years out of a kong, that was good. 
Nugget recently discovered kongs & peant butter, she is following Sandy's
lead and paw steps!


----------



## Goldenlover2005 (May 14, 2005)

I bought my Golden a Kong an couple of weeks ago. I fill it with kibble and some treats and he loves it. He has already learnt that if he takes it in his mouth and then he lets it bounce on the floor, the treats come out easily


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I've just started doing this for Augie. He flips over peanut butter! I put a milkbone in the Kong, then I put peanut butter mixed with a little kibble on top of it. Sometimes I freeze it, sometimes I don't. We got a handout in obedience class of all the interesting things you can stuff in a Kong.... I can dig it out if anyone is interested.


I would love it if you are willing to share!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> I would love it if you are willing to share!


Oh no! I threw all the handouts away over the weekend 

I found these on the web, though I'm not sure I'd give some of these to my dog (and where does one find "liver biscotti" ?? LOL):

BANANA RAMA: 1 fresh banana - 2 tblsp wheat germ - 1 tblsp plain yogurt (can use your pet's favorite flavor as well) - Kong Toy that best fits your pet's chewing temperament. In a bowl, mash banana, add wheat germ and yogurt. Mash all ingredients together and use a spoon to add to Kong. Freeze for 4 hours. Makes 1 serving for Medium Kong. Double for every Kong size that is bigger. 

CHEESY DENTAL KONG DELIGHT: 3 slices of your pet's favorite cheese - Dental Kong Toy. A very simple and creative way to make any pet drool in delight. Just place the 3 slices of cheese directly onto the grooves of your pet's Dental Kong. If model has a rope, make sure cheese does not get into it. Melt in microwave for 20 to 30 seconds. Allow to cool before giving to your pet. 

PHILLY STEAK: steak scraps - 1 ounce cream cheese - appropriate Kong Toy. Place small scraps of the steak inside the Kong toy. Spread cream cheese in large hole to hold scraps. 

FRUIT SALAD: apple and carrot chunks - 1/4 banana - appropriate Kong Toy. Place apples and carrots in Kong Toy. Mush the banana in large hole to hold fruit in place. You can include other fruits and veggies: orange slices, peach and/or nectarine chunks, celery sticks, broccoli and/or cauliflower, tomato and black olive mixture. 

VEGGIE KONG OMELET: 1 egg - your choice of shredded cheese - any vegetables that your pet may like - appropriate size Kong Toy. Scramble egg and fold in vegetables. Put into Kong toy. Sprinkle some cheese over the top and microwave for about 20 seconds. Allow to cool thoroughly before giving to your dog. 

MAC 'N CHEESE: Leftover macaroni and cheese - small cube of Velveeta - appropriate Kong Toy. Melt Velveeta in microwave until gooey. Add mac 'n cheese to Kong Toy. Pour heated Velveeta into Kong. Allow to cool before giving to your pet. 

AUNT JEANNIES' ARCHEOLOGY KONG: (for advanced dogs) LAYER ONE: (deepest): roasted, unsalted cashews - freeze dried liver bits LAYER TWO: dog kibble, cookies or liver biscotti - cheerios - sugar free, salt-free peanut butter - dried banana chips, apples and apricots LAYER THREE: carrot sticks - turkey or leftover ravioli or tortellini - Kong Toy (the larger the better!) Pack as tightly as possible. The last item inserted should be an apricot or piece of ravioli, presenting a smooth "finish" under the main opening. LIGHT VERSION: substitute crumbled rice cakes for cashews, Caesar croutons for freeze-dried liver, fat free cream cheese for peanut butter. 

FROZEN JERKY POPS: Peanut butter - bouillon - Jerky Strips - water - appropriate Kong Toy. Smear a small amount of peanut butter over small hole in your Kong Toy. Fill with cool water and add a pinch of bouillon. Place a Jerky Stick inside Kong Toy and freeze. 

KONG ON A ROPE
Dry dog kibble · appropriate Kong Toy · Rope Take the rope, pull it through the Kong Toy and knot it. Hang this upside down from a tree, deck or post. The small hole should be facing the ground. Take the kibble and fill the Kong Toy. Make the toy hang just low enough that it is out of your dog's reach. The dog will spend hours trying to retrieve the kibble from the Kong Toy. At the end of the day, take the remaining kibble and give to your pet as a reward. This is advanced work for your dog.


CLEAN KONGS THOROUGHLY AFTER USE! Dishwasher is recommended.


----------



## RummysMummy (Jan 1, 2007)

Rummy has a puppy Kong, which he loves with some kibble and kong stuffin' (the liver pate flavor). Our GSD girl who is waiting at the bridge for us was nuts over her Kongs. Stuffed or unstuffed. 

Rummy isn't loving the frozen washcloth we had prepared. But it's too early to say for sure that he doesn't like it.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I wish Leo would be interested Kongs. Stuffed or unstuffed. No interest. I hand it to him he bites it once, drops it on the floor and walks away. For that matter Leo has no interest in any toy unless he can rip out the stuffing, rip of the head and walk around with pieces in his mouth while whining a story that has to be translated into "Look what I did and I am soooo cool"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker loved his kong when we first got it. It's a baby one. I'm not sure why he doesn't chew it so much anymore. Maybe the "baby" ones are softer and he needs an upgrade to an adult one?

Tucker really enjoys ripping the fluff out of our couch pillows more than anything...:doh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I buy those box of cheap steaks from walmart---10 for 10 bucks and give them to Julie frozen to chew on. She needs something to chew on besides the kittens...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Our last dog loved his kong w/peanut butter in it. Carson doesn't seem to like it though. Maybe he'll grow into it.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I like playing fetch w/ the kongs. If you roll them hard across the yard, they take some crazy bounces in the air and make for some pretty acrobatic catches. I've tried peanut butter & some liver flavored dog "easy cheese" stuff, but she will have it all licked out in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

we used to do fetch with it in our hall way with our last dog. I don't want to throw it right now cuz it's got peanut butter in it that carson won't lick out. I dont' really want peanut butter all over the hallway.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I have heard of them and I have checked them out at the pet store but I dont think we would consider buying one.


----------



## pdbrady (Oct 18, 2006)

Sasha loves kongs, but she eventually tears them up. She can destroy anything! Right now she has about 3 inches of the bottom part of the kong left...but they are one of the few toys that lasts her longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

We went out and bought our first Kong the other day. Here's my question...>How do you clean it? Just put it in the dishwasher?
Rocky can not get all the way into it to get out all the peanut butter.

This is such a helper for the crate. I put him in there with it when I can't watch him and he is quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

First, thanks for the Kong recipes, LaurJen, those were great. Bentley never took much to the Kong but I might see if he will if there's such good food in it now. Here's my dorky Kong story: when I first got him, thinking that good ol' Jiffy was not sufficiently healthy, I filled his Kong with organic peanut butter which, of course, he ignored. I came home to an oily sticky mess ... thank goodness we have concrete floors!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Rocky said:


> Here's my question...>How do you clean it? Just put it in the dishwasher?


Yes, just put it on the top shelf of the dishwasher.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oralia Schatzman said:


> First, thanks for the Kong recipes, LaurJen, those were great. Bentley never took much to the Kong but I might see if he will if there's such good food in it now. Here's my dorky Kong story: when I first got him, thinking that good ol' Jiffy was not sufficiently healthy, I filled his Kong with organic peanut butter which, of course, he ignored. I came home to an oily sticky mess ... thank goodness we have concrete floors!



LOL That's pretty funny! My dog gets good ol' Jiff.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> LOL That's pretty funny! My dog gets good ol' Jiff.....


I'm not sure....but it looks like Augie likes that....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya think? 

Just to be clear, we don't routinely let Augie eat out of the peanut butter jar... it was almost empty. In case anyone was wondering, LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Ya think?
> 
> Just to be clear, we don't routinely let Augie eat out of the peanut butter jar... it was almost empty. In case anyone was wondering, LOL


We do that with yogurt containers. Carson loves it. I just have to make sure I take it away from him after he gets all the yogurt out or else he'll try to eat the whole container. Don't know why...maybe he thinks there's more that he can't get at...inside the plastic. :doh:


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

Dixie loves her Kong! Sometimes she just plays with it, but I usually give it to her when I have to crate her or distract her and keep her busy! My little boy has Autism and sometimes I need the dog out of the way so I can help him. I don't want Dixie to feel that she's being punished for something so if she's in her crate I try to give her really good treats and things she enjoys.

The Kong cleans up great in the dishwasher...and I prefer it to be either in the crate, the kitchen or outside. (No chewing on fabrics!)

I've stuffed it with peanut butter, cream cheese, sliced cheese, shredded smoked pork, chunks of meatloaf and pieces of french toast or grilled cheese. I never thought of freezing things in the Kong. There are some really great ideas on here and I can't wait to try them!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly and Rosie love Kongs! They both have developed quite a technique to get the treats!


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Ellie LOVES her Kong, especially with peanut butter in it. It keeps her amused for the length of time it takes for her to lick it all out, and then she happily chews on it until it's time for something else. Great for teething -- stops her chewing the sofa! 

I didn't think about freezing things in the Kong, and although it doesn't get as hot here as it does in the US in the summer, I am sure dogs with that amount of fur overheat easily. I definately will try that little tip.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I use the Kong for Hailie when we crate her at night. Our nightly routine is that I smear a little bit of peanut butter on the sides of a large sized Kong and I put it in her crate and she goes in. I find that she finishes pretty fast, so I don't use it when I leave for work. Instead, I give her a chew treat. I recently bought her an everlasting fun ball, but I found that it will barely fit under our TV stand and media cabinets, so I am thinking of returning it. I know she will put the ball under the furniture and will try to dig it out and in the process will eventually claw my furniture . Does anyone know of any bigger sized toys that I can use to put treats inside for when I leave for work? 
Also.. how does everyone clean out their dog's kongs? I've been using a chopstick with a napkin at the end (very MacGyver-ish, i know) because of the shape and the texture of the peanut butter. I may have to purchase those swirly things to clean out long glasses.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

At what age do you stuff a kong with other than puppy food for a puppy? When Pilot was still with us, I gave her a carrot one day and she loved it, but she had the runs all night... same with peanut butter, so I am scared to try it with Gracie. I did find some lamb food in a roll type of package that was OK for puppies and tried that in the kong and she liked it... no problems... but I am reluctant to try anything else just yet... any input on when to start the other stuff? Right now she is just on Nutro Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice and Mother Hubbard Lamb treats... that's about it... a rawhide chew only when I am present.... which seems to be the only thing that satisfies her need to chew and chew and chew....SO when did you guys start giving your puppies other stuff?
Thanks!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All of the NorCal pack love Kongs--I've never put food into them, just let them have them as toys to play with. We have 3 different ones 2 large red ones and 1 medium black "cannot be destroyed" one and they haven't gone thru them yet. Since they were all rescues and full grown I can't give advice on what to put into them for puppies.


----------



## Willow (Jan 2, 2007)

We started putting peanut butter in Harper's Kong about a month ago, so she was about four months old. We never had any problem with her digestion as a result, although that was about the time of the great peanut butter recall and I then had to call the vet and was told that silly me it is very difficult for dogs to get salmonella.  

After switching from peter pan to an organic skippy... Harper really likes a little peanut butter with kibble sprinkled in it for a snack. I have also put a little peanut butter on the end and filled it with water and then frozen it to help with her sore teething gums. She loves ice, but I am cautious about giving her too much so the kong is a nice middle ground. Of course that is here in Texas where it was about 80 degrees today! 

I know that you can also get the special Kong stuff that comes in a can that looks remarkably like cheese wiz, but that is about $8 a can. The Kong website also has some dog healthy recipes that can help you out as well. I haven't tried them yet, but some look promising. 

I think it all personal preference. Some dogs won't look twice at a kong and some have tummies of steel. I would start Gracie off with something small and work up. Harper hasn't tried much besides peanut butter. She has a WIDE variety of her own treats! Although I have made ice cubes of low sodium chicken broth that she was quite found of.

Gracie is absolutely adorable by the way!


----------



## mudd magnet (Mar 5, 2007)

Tucker loves his kong filled with peanut butter. it takes him all of 10 minutes to get it out then he will chew on it for a couple hour's of and on trying to get the last little bit out. He is going on 13 week's now and has not had any trouble with diarea or upset tummy ect I never thought of frezzing them it would make the peanut butter last longer I may try some melted cheese in a couple week's he is just getting started on all the "good" treat's lol


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you think soy yogurt would be okay to put in a Kong & freeze? I'm not very creative with our vast selection of Kongs--& tend to stick with biscuits--which my shepherd gets out immediately. 

Just wondering if that soy would be bad. I thought I heard a guy at the pet store say to stay away from wheat & corn (I know) & I could swear he said soy. He wasn't talking to me, but I was listening in--lol!

Jody


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Pilotsmom said:


> At what age do you stuff a kong with other than puppy food for a puppy? When Pilot was still with us, I gave her a carrot one day and she loved it, but she had the runs all night... same with peanut butter, so I am scared to try it with Gracie. I did find some lamb food in a roll type of package that was OK for puppies and tried that in the kong and she liked it... no problems... but I am reluctant to try anything else just yet... any input on when to start the other stuff? Right now she is just on Nutro Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice and Mother Hubbard Lamb treats... that's about it... a rawhide chew only when I am present.... which seems to be the only thing that satisfies her need to chew and chew and chew....SO when did you guys start giving your puppies other stuff?
> Thanks!


Micah, at 9 weeks. I give him a puppy kong stuffed with his kibble, on the top covered with a layer of peanut butter. He loves it. Eats most of his kibble, though he can't reach for the ones on the bottom... So I gotta clean those ones out but generally it keeps him quiet... Until he finishes anyways.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

ravenchow said:


> Do you think soy yogurt would be okay to put in a Kong & freeze? I'm not very creative with our vast selection of Kongs--& tend to stick with biscuits--which my shepherd gets out immediately.
> 
> Just wondering if that soy would be bad. I thought I heard a guy at the pet store say to stay away from wheat & corn (I know) & I could swear he said soy. He wasn't talking to me, but I was listening in--lol!
> 
> Jody


I'm pretty sure freezing yogurt would be fine. But avoid letting your pup play with it on your best rug


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and Benji love there's when it has peanut butter in it. We only have one at the moment, but Maisie is the one that normally has it all the time!


----------

